# Plaster Jobs



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wondering what type of plaster work you guys do.
for me, i'ts mostly repair work, for example, I'm currently working on a plaster resurfacing job. I'ts a 1970s style rancher with cable heat in the ceiling, over time the ceiling develop many cracks and now needs repaired.
Another job I just finished was a historical restoration at a small museum.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> Just wondering what type of plaster work you guys do.
> for me, i'ts mostly repair work, for example, I'm currently working on a plaster resurfacing job. I'ts a 1970s style rancher with cable heat in the ceiling, over time the ceiling develop many cracks and now needs repaired.
> Another job I just finished was a historical restoration at a small museum.


Off topic here, but I once lived in a house with big panels on the ceiling that provided heat. That was one expensive heat source.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

paplaster said:


> Just wondering what type of plaster work you guys do.
> for me, i'ts mostly repair work, for example, I'm currently working on a plaster resurfacing job. I'ts a 1970s style rancher with cable heat in the ceiling, over time the ceiling develop many cracks and now needs repaired.
> Another job I just finished was a historical restoration at a small museum.


have you ever tried Nu-Wall system on plaster? Ive done quite abit and find it extremely effective:yes:


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> have you ever tried Nu-Wall system on plaster? Ive done quite abit and find it extremely effective:yes:


 DSJOHN, yes I have used the Nu-Wall system its ok, I don't like the way they say to finish it, using their topping material, after its painted its kinda fuzzy. When I use it I skim it out so its smooth. For resuface projects I use heavy mesh, the 4.5oz. wide rolls. Put it on with usg durobond then a two coat veneer plaster system on top.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

paplaster said:


> DSJOHN, yes I have used the Nu-Wall system its ok, I don't like the way they say to finish it, using their topping material, after its painted its kinda fuzzy. When I use it I skim it out so its smooth. For resuface projects I use heavy mesh, the 4.5oz. wide rolls. Put it on with usg durobond then a two coat veneer plaster system on top.


:yes:Funny how people think alike--Ive done the exact thing with the roll-durabond-andDiamond


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> :yes:Funny how people think alike--Ive done the exact thing with the roll-durabond-andDiamond


 I've not tried the Diamond this area is really limited in the types of plaster that are available. Mostly Nationals Kal-Kote base and smooth finish,and lime and gauging.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> Just wondering what type of plaster work you guys do.
> for me, i'ts mostly repair work, for example, I'm currently working on a plaster resurfacing job. I'ts a 1970s style rancher with cable heat in the ceiling, over time the ceiling develop many cracks and now needs repaired.
> Another job I just finished was a historical restoration at a small museum.


I am getting ready to do a addition for a doctor, includes new kitchen, dinning room, and bedroom. All fan pattern, walls and ceiling. Where I live they are big into Green building, so I have learned to do earth plastering, and hemp plastering "STRONG STUFF", as well as American Clay


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I am getting ready to do a addition for a doctor, includes new kitchen, dinning room, and bedroom. All fan pattern, walls and ceiling. Where I live they are big into Green building, so I have learned to do earth plastering, and hemp plastering "STRONG STUFF", as well as American Clay


Hemp plastering? Haven't heard of that one yet....got a link?


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> I am getting ready to do a addition for a doctor, includes new kitchen, dinning room, and bedroom. All fan pattern, walls and ceiling. Where I live they are big into Green building, so I have learned to do earth plastering, and hemp plastering "STRONG STUFF", as well as American Clay


 The green builing constuction is in this area as well, just not real big in the plastering end of things. I have done the American Clay, I am not familiar with the hemp plastering, I'll have to research that. A guy I share work with has a brush made from hemp. At some point in time this area was a big hemp producing area.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Hemp plastering? Haven't heard of that one yet....got a link?


I did a few houses for this company called Greenkrete. Went out of business 2 yrs ago. They made hemp blocks, then went over it with a hemp plaster. Had hemp fibers, claymag, albright( maybe wrong on that) and something they called juice(never knew what that was), plus water. After you sifted out the twigs and fiber clumps out of the hemp, it troweled on really nice. Really tough stuff. Made up a sample to see how thick you could build it out got up to 2 inches with no problems, even whacked it with a hammer pretty good and just lightly dented it. They where focused on pushing the block, the plaster was just a after thought to them. I tried to get them excited about the plaster aspect, but they didnt see it. There are alot of books on hemp plaster out there:thumbsup:


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> I did a few houses for this company called Greenkrete. Went out of business 2 yrs ago. They made hemp blocks, then went over it with a hemp plaster. Had hemp fibers, claymag, albright( maybe wrong on that) and something they called juice(never knew what that was), plus water. After you sifted out the twigs and fiber clumps out of the hemp, it troweled on really nice. Really tough stuff. Made up a sample to see how thick you could build it out got up to 2 inches with no problems, even whacked it with a hammer pretty good and just lightly dented it. They where focused on pushing the block, the plaster was just a after thought to them. I tried to get them excited about the plaster aspect, but they didnt see it. There are alot of books on hemp plaster out there:thumbsup:


After your post about hemp plastering I did some online research saw a few videos of it, from what I saw and read, the plaster is lime or cement based, mix very thick and applied by hand then floated with a wood float. The end result in the one video looked simlilar to a Dryvit finish.
This area is not that green.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I did a few houses for this company called Greenkrete. Went out of business 2 yrs ago. They made hemp blocks, then went over it with a hemp plaster. Had hemp fibers, claymag, albright( maybe wrong on that) and something they called juice(never knew what that was), plus water. After you sifted out the twigs and fiber clumps out of the hemp, it troweled on really nice. Really tough stuff. Made up a sample to see how thick you could build it out got up to 2 inches with no problems, even whacked it with a hammer pretty good and just lightly dented it. They where focused on pushing the block, the plaster was just a after thought to them. I tried to get them excited about the plaster aspect, but they didnt see it. There are alot of books on hemp plaster out there:thumbsup:


That certainly sounds like an interesting material, I'll have to look it up now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> After your post about hemp plastering I did some online research saw a few videos of it, from what I saw and read, the plaster is lime or cement based, mix very thick and applied by hand then floated with a wood float. The end result in the one video looked simlilar to a Dryvit finish.
> This area is not that green.


Seen some of those videos on you tube. What I did wasnt that thick. Wish I knew what the "Juice" is I would still be applying it myself.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

paplaster said:


> At some point in time this area was a big hemp producing area.


It still is! :whistling2:


----------



## tradesmen11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can any one suggest em which type of plaster should i use in my home?
builders in Liverpool


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

tradesmen11 said:


> Can any one suggest em which type of plaster should i use in my home?
> builders in Liverpool


 I dont know if they carry it where your at but I like Kal Kote. But it really depends on alot? Are you doing a reno, an patching? New contruction?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

tradesmen11 said:


> Can any one suggest em which type of plaster should i use in my home?
> builders in Liverpool


Structo-lite... have fun


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tradesmen11 said:


> Can any one suggest em which type of plaster should i use in my home?
> builders in Liverpool


Get the stuff that is easy sand and comes with your paint colour you want, mixed right in it


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

In this area for new construction we use a diamond basecoat or kal kote on the illinois side we do a lot of sandfinish ( 1part lime 2part silica sand with about 1/2 bag of keenes cement) but in St. Louis its mostly smooth we like to use kal smooth it works like lime and gauging but you dont have to mix components just add water we use it over a gypsolite or structolite base


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

R.E. Plaster said:


> In this area for new construction we use a diamond basecoat or kal kote on the illinois side we do a lot of sandfinish ( 1part lime 2part silica sand with about 1/2 bag of keenes cement) but in St. Louis its mostly smooth we like to use kal smooth it works like lime and gauging but you dont have to mix components just add water we use it over a gypsolite or structolite base


:yes:Great answer--I usually dont like typing much, excellent response.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

R.E. Plaster said:


> In this area for new construction we use a diamond basecoat or kal kote on the illinois side we do a lot of sandfinish ( 1part lime 2part silica sand with about 1/2 bag of keenes cement) but in St. Louis its mostly smooth we like to use kal smooth it works like lime and gauging but you dont have to mix components just add water we use it over a gypsolite or structolite base


Love working with Kal Kote:thumbup:


----------



## taprfix (Aug 18, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> I am getting ready to do a addition for a doctor, includes new kitchen, dinning room, and bedroom. All fan pattern, walls and ceiling. Where I live they are big into Green building, so I have learned to do earth plastering, and hemp plastering "STRONG STUFF", as well as American Clay


would like to know more about hemp plastering.is it an aggregate?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

taprfix said:


> would like to know more about hemp plastering.is it an aggregate?


Hemp is used when running Cornice. Burlap is used in your medallions.


----------

